# Who is making the wheels for look?



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just noticed the wheels on the new website. Are they made inhouse or chopped out to someone else? They look pretty nice. If they live up to the other look products in the lineup for durability and quality, they might soon be mine.


----------



## BugMan (Feb 16, 2004)

*They say they're theirs*

From the www.lookcycle.com site - "Developed by our engineers and made in our factories"

They also say, "Only available in tire version." What is this - clincher or tubular?


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Just talked to veltecsports about the wheels. They are availiable on a special order only. Competative cyclist and excelsports can order them for you. I was excited till I heard of the suggested $1700 retail price!


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Just curious*

What are the specs? I'd never switch from my Mavic Ksyrium SL's (bomb-proof, light, fast, manageable in a crosswind) but I'm curious which wheels Look is targeting with theirs - Cosmic Carbones? 404's?


----------

